Ask HN: What are some examples of good changelogs? - tucif
======
forgotmypw17
I can't say they are good, because my commit messages get technical, and
because I'm not very good at git, but here is my process.

My project is in early stages and I am primary developer. I only have several
instances I am supporting.

I upgrade by doing a git checkout and ./rebuild.pl.

Whenever the value of current git pointer changes, it automatically generates
a changelog of all the commit messages between the previous pointer and
current.

As long as I write clear commit messages, my changelogs automatically contain
useful information.

I can also add comments in reply to the changelogs.

All of it is automatically accessible via #meta hashtag

~~~
tucif
I guess the key would be in writing those “clear commit messages”. Do you use
a template/format for uniformity?

~~~
forgotmypw17
not yet, but that's a great idea :)

------
aprdm
I have been using this:
[https://keepachangelog.com/en/1.0.0/](https://keepachangelog.com/en/1.0.0/)

I particularly like the consul changelog
[https://github.com/hashicorp/consul/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md](https://github.com/hashicorp/consul/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md)
which follows it.

~~~
tucif
I like their use of alphabetical order within each section, first word being
component it seems. Makes it easier to follow a particular aspect changed,
nice one!

